# Germany Meet-Up - First Stages of Planning



## LaFoto

Now that everyone's got their 2007-calendars in hand, with the little extra ones for 2008 at the back, *who* has already marked the week of *24 - 31 May 2008* and is therefore taking into account the *possibility* and *desire* to come to *THE* biggest, *most* international, *longest* TPF meet-up this forum has ever seen (or will see, that is) ?!?!?

This is no definite saying "Yes, I come" or "No, I won't come" - I realise that it is still too early for anyone to really KNOW.

But who is working towards coming, by making sure they'll have time off and maybe by putting a bit of money to the side for the event? Hands up (just so I know what I MIGHT expect, and what things I can investigate in with regards to excursions and "adventures" ).


----------



## Jeremy Z

I will elaborate a little more; you deserve it.

We will have to see where my wife is in her career closer to that time. She is currently taking courses and working her little heart out towards her residency. 

I just know she would be heartbroken if I went to Germany without her, as she loves Germany. (she's Polish, has been there briefly, and had studied German as her third language a long time ago)

In other words, if we are in a position to go with regards to her career, we will go. If it would just be me, I would regretfully have to say thank you so much for the effort, but it wouldn't be fair to my wife.

I was concerned about the expense, but you have allowed plenty of time to save money, and have offered to find ways to save money on lodging too. That isn't really an excuse.

Thank you for all this effort, Corinna. It will probably go unmatched for quite a long time. I have never encountered it on any other forum I frequent.

Thank you also for toning down the colors in your signature with regards to this event.


----------



## Antarctican

I'm planning/hoping to go and will visit my relatives too while there. Sounds like a blast.


----------



## EBphotography

I'm hoping to go but I have three issues.

Parental permission.
Money.
School.


I really really really want to come. 

I may also need to find a "travel buddy" on here if the family doesn't come.


----------



## Corry

I am planning to come if I am able to save the money, and also depending on if Joe and Sky are going.


----------



## Alex_B

uhm ... what is this "You may not vote on this poll" 

Hmm, maybe my command of the German language is too poor to vote.. or participate


----------



## LaFoto

How come you may not vote? 
You are kidding, aren`t you? 
You MAY vote, of course ... or not !?!?!? :scratch:


----------



## Corry

I believe there was some maintenance going on that may have affected voting in the poll.  If it's still not working, try back after bit...you should be able to vote.


----------



## Alex_B

Corry said:


> I believe there was some maintenance going on that may have affected voting in the poll.  If it's still not working, try back after bit...you should be able to vote.



works now


----------



## Alex_B

option 1 and 3 aren't really too different...
but yes i will be definitely coming (as in 95% probability) is missing as an option


----------



## Xmetal

Things are looking very cloudy here in my camp at the moment, i'm deciding on going to Uni and doing this degree in sound engineering - it goes for 2 years  that or keep hacking away at the job market.

If it comes to it i'll rob a bank or something.


----------



## LaFoto

Ian ... you must take a break at some point in time! Even when you study sound engineering! You said you'd be my Australian back-up and do some organising for our Australian folk from there! Plus my friend Andrea will be thoroughly disappointed if in the end she can NOT be host to a 24-year-old from Newcastle/Australia (where she has been when she was your age), something she is already looking forward to!

(In how far you might be looking forward to staying with a family of six - hopefully, then - two teenagers and two toddlers - one of who is yet to be born any day now - is the question, but Andrea, the mother of three and mother-to-be of the fourth is VERY much looking forward to accomodating you! )


----------



## Peanuts

Hmm... seeing as I just realized I would actually be _out_ of school at that time next year - it is becoming very tempting as I was hoping to do some travelling around Europe next summer.  I will be keeping tabs on this thread.

Edit: then again - I might be close enough to Germany to run around it quickly during the summer. My cousin who was living in Italy met a girl from Germany a few months ago and are planning on being wed this summer. Excellent  (Corinna - do you want to come translate between the bride and grooms families? )


----------



## LaFoto

Peanuts said:


> (Corinna - do you want to come translate between the bride and grooms families? )


 
From English into Italian?
Ah no, you say the girl's German and they MET in Italy?
I could, but can't the bride-to-be also help?
(Most Germans speak English, anyway)

And hey, it would be ever so cool if you could make it here in time for the Meet-Up! End of May IS the beginning of summer, anyway (unless our seasons shift so much that by then we'll only just be leaving winter, seeing as winter refuses to arrive even in the third week of January :roll: ...)


----------



## Peanuts

I am sure we will make do - but hey, the thought did come to my mind


----------



## ferny

Do you think they'd actually allow me into another Country?


----------



## LaFoto

Start applying now and work on them and work and work. You still got over one year! You can make it, ferny! I am sure you can! But start *NOW*  !!!


----------



## Jeremy Z

Corinna, I was going to ask this via PM, but I think there are maybe other people who haven't done much trans-continental travel and would like some guidelines.

With the cost of airfare, local travel and food for the week, I am having a hard time coming up with a realistic estimate of how much money to plan to bring.

Excluding airfare, do you think $100 per person per day would be enough?  I know this depends on what souvenirs each person would buy, but I'm mainly thinking of bus or train fare to different cities, meals and lodging (if you can't find enough friendly homes to take us in).  Hostels may be a good option; they are cheap & basic.

Having a range of daily prices would help a lot of us to know whether we can make the commitment or not. (and therefore, would help you with planning)

I talked to my wife yesterday, and she would love to come, and will have time off of classes and career-related activities.  So it is just a matter of money management until then.  If we can just sock away $50 or $100 here and there, I think we can make it.  She almost drooled on the floor when she asked where we were thinking of going and I said: "Hamburg and some other places."  She has always wanted to go there.

Thanks for organizing this.


----------



## LaFoto

Well, I still find it early to say how much it will be, but there will be costs, of course, other than air fare, accomodation and meals.

If I can make it possible to get ourselves a boat to tour Hamburg Port and hopefully the canals, too (on the same boat, usually they have two different types of boats for the two different tours, but I would love to stay on one and the same and have some catering on board), we would need to share costs for that since I can impossibly just INVITE you to go on a &#8364;1.000.- trip with me :shock: . 

I have plans for going out for food nicely, too, such as to the restaurant beneath the Town Hall of Bremen, which is ancient, and a kind of vault, and very nice.

A carriage ride through Lüneburg Heath (that again is usually offered with some sort of catering) could be on the agenda, but would need to be shared, of course.

And I am thinking of hiring Canadian Canoes for a ride from right out of Lauenbrück towards Scheeßel, which is the place "down the road", maybe even Rotenburg, if we get that far (going to Scheeßel is a 3 - 4 hour trip normally, more so if we have a break on the way) ... and hiring those canoes and have them taken back to the canoe hirer's place here in Lauenbrück is also expenses for all, of course.

Of course I will always work towards bargain prices for large groups, plus I need to find out how many people will be interested in those activities and who would like to take advantage of the "alternative programmes" that I also mean to set up for families where the children might not be too fond of walking through a town, watching everyone take photos on end, themselves being bored to death...

I am thinking... :scratch: ... some things only work if the group is large (boat, carriage ride)...

I *hope* that if you calculate to spend U$100.-/person/day you should be safe, more so if I can find accomodation for you with families who would love to be your hosts for that one week.

But, you know, I haven't really gone into any serious planning, such as PHONING people up and TALKING about it. May 2008 sounds so awfully far away (still), though I know that it isn't. Not really.


----------



## Corry

I'd like to know what is going to be enough for the ENTIRE trip, really.  I will hopefully have close to $3000 saved by then, so long as no major emergencies come up between now and then that will require me to use up the money in my savings.  I HOPE that will be enough!


----------



## Jeremy Z

The challenge for me will be to save up enough for the trip and still have enough money to buy the lenses I will "need" for the trip, 

Kate's parents are very excited about this, and are thinking of meeting us somewhere in Germany! (from Krakow, Poland)


----------



## LaFoto

Well, Corry, I fear it is as yet too early to really say ... it all also depends on the size of the group ... I can give you approximate numbers soon, "soon" meaning something like one year in advance or so ... would that do?


----------



## Corry

LaFoto said:


> Well, Corry, I fear it is as yet too early to really say ... it all also depends on the size of the group ... I can give you approximate numbers soon, "soon" meaning something like one year in advance or so ... would that do?



That's fine....just thought I'd put it out there what I was worried about.  

If it's more than $3000, I'm not so sure I can make it.


----------



## LaFoto

Well, of course I know nothing about air fare. That is what you have to find out for yourselves from wherever you set out. All I can say is that the airports for you to come closest would be Hamburg, Bremen, Hannover, and for the Ryanair Flyers Hamburg-Lübeck. But there also is the chance to find cheap connections to Münster-Osnabrück ... that is a 2 1/2-hour car ride from here.


----------



## Corry

LaFoto said:


> Well, of course I know nothing about air fare. That is what you have to find out for yourselves from wherever you set out. All I can say is that the airports for you to come closest would be Hamburg, Bremen, Hannover, and for the Ryanair Flyers Hamburg-Lübeck. But there also is the chance to find cheap connections to Münster-Osnabrück ... that is a 2 1/2-hour car ride from here.



With just a quick check on airfare a while back, to get an idea of  price (unless things change) I found it for around $500 or so per person.  I REALLY hope that doesn't change, unless it's for the better.


----------



## EBphotography

Corry, you do a lot of travelling, what site do you use for your hotel/airfare. I normally use expedia to look up prices, but not sure if they are the best?


----------



## ferny

If I go I'd be tempted to drive there. I may even have a GT6 by then. If not I'll take the Herald. It'll cost a **** load in petrol, much more than a plane ticket. But think of the roads you can choose on the way. And I'd have the added advantage of being able to move about more freely when there and load up the boot on the way home.


----------



## Parago

I would so love to go.. but since I'll already be visiting the good old Taunus around Christmas time 2007 I doubt I can afford another flight only 5 months later. Dammit. Ich hab Heimweh!!! :mrgreen:


----------



## clarinetJWD

Xmetal said:


> Things are looking very cloudy here in my camp at the moment, i'm deciding on going to Uni and doing this degree in sound engineering - it goes for 2 years  that or keep hacking away at the job market.
> 
> If it comes to it i'll rob a bank or something.



Sound engineering, eh?  I'm almost done with a pretty comprehensive program in it so if you ever need anything, drop me a line.  


Oh, and i SO SO SO SO SO SO SO want to go.


----------



## firemedic0135

I would love to come to Germany.My family is from there.Came to USA in 1740's.    btw do you think you could find me a nice Hostel  to stay in.


----------



## LaFoto

Yes, I think I can!  I'll do my best for everyone! Free accomodation in families, cheap accomodation on the camp site, also cheap accomodation in some sort of hostel/hotel, accomodation in holiday homes that might want to be shared by many (families?), decent accomodation in a real hotel ... anything goes, even though this is the countryside.


----------



## Parago

Where exactly will the meeting be? I'm guessing Berlin, hm? 



LaFoto said:


> Yes, I think I can!  I'll do my best for everyone! Free accomodation in families, cheap accomodation on the camp site, also cheap accomodation in some sort of hostel/hotel, accomodation in holiday homes that might want to be shared by many (families?), decent accomodation in a real hotel ... anything goes, even though this is the countryside.


 
Corinna you deserve a gold star for this. I can't believe people actually ask you to look for accomodation for them. :er:


----------



## LaFoto

The meeting (starting point for excursions) will be in my very village. Which is about a 4 - 5 hour drive away from Berlin.

First ideas on where to go and what to do and where to stay etc. can be accessed through clicking on the first line of my signature. That is the link to my initial thread.


----------



## Jeremy Z

> I can't believe people actually ask you to look for accomodation for them. :er:


The reason people mention it is because she presented it as a possibility in her original thread. (which you obviously didn't read)

Hostels aren't free, but are much less expensive than hotels, B&Bs, and probably less than camping too.

Personally, I would rather stay in someone's house, if it is an option, and I would of course be willing to return the favor at some future date if that couple (or Corinna & company) wanted to visit Chicago.  I know, how very rustic of me.  :er:


----------



## Parago

Jeremy Z said:


> The reason people mention it is because she presented it as a possibility in her original thread. (which you obviously didn't read)


 
Touchez.  



Jeremy Z said:


> Hostels aren't free, but are much less expensive than hotels, B&Bs, and probably less than camping too.
> 
> Personally, I would rather stay in someone's house, if it is an option, and I would of course be willing to return the favor at some future date if that couple (or Corinna & company) wanted to visit Chicago. I know, how very rustic of me. :er:


 
Rustic? How very nice of you! 

I guess I'm gonna go read the initial thread because Corinna.. when you say Berlin is about 4-5hrs from your village - that could be just about anywhere between Bremen and Nuernberg.


----------



## firemedic0135

I was actually being a smart ass reffering to the movie hostel,although I would like to take a trip over(especially if I get to go to amsterdam)!!!!:mrgreen: :mrgreen: I would definantly take some interesting photos


----------



## LaFoto

Think more "Bremen" then ... I am located EXACTLY halfway between Bremen and Hamburg.


----------



## Parago

LaFoto said:


> Think more "Bremen" then ... I am located EXACTLY halfway between Bremen and Hamburg.


 
Yay, so I was pretty close. :lmao: 
Gruesse in den schoenen Norden!


----------



## mentos_007

I am hoping to be there... this time it really doesn't depend on money cuz I have a great job and will have scholarship next year (very very veeery possible!). the only thing goes with university exams which are usually in june... dunno when exactly... but I hope I may pass them earlier! why not?!


----------



## LaFoto

Bumped for H.


----------



## Hertz van Rental

Thank you, sweetie.
I intend to be there. So you'd better be there too, Aleksandra, or I'll come a hunting you 
I will drive over because I hate flying. Any Brits wanting a lift can contact me. Share the petrol - and you push the car if it breaks down!


----------



## tempra

I'm still planning on being there - might be buying a house which could change a few things, but it's not that expensive from the UK - I would be driving I think if the family were coming, and taking the tent.

Speedferries are your friends for cross channel speediness and cheapness, or Norfolk Line for a slower trip but around the same price.


----------



## Alex_B

if I can make it, there is the slight possibility that I would drive from the UK as well ... or that I would need a lift, depending on my location and the circumstances in 2008


----------



## hamburger

Alex_B said:


> Hmm, maybe my command of the German language is too poor to vote.. or participate



Excuses, excuses... 

If I may say so - you'll not only have LaFoto but probably more locals (as it seems VERY likely I'll be involved in this venture, too!  ) with a reasonable command of English around! 

Mastering the language is absolutely no prerequisite for travelling to this country! Ve doo shpeak English, you kno! :lmao:


----------



## cherrymoose

EBphotography said:


> I'm hoping to go but I have three issues.
> 
> Parental permission.
> Money.
> School.
> 
> 
> I really really really want to come.
> 
> I may also need to find a "travel buddy" on here if the family doesn't come.



*nods* Ditto. It sounds so incredibly exciting, but I know for a fact that I'll have school (and it's the first year of high school :neutral then. If that wasn't a problem, money and _parental permission_ also would be.

Sigh sigh. I should get my hopes up, then.


----------



## (Ghastly) Krueger

Hi Corinna,

There is a possibility for me to attend. Nothing clear yet, but like the poll says, I'm working on it.

I've been... well not promised... not offered either ... "presented with the prospect" of working in Germany for a year (maybe 2?).

This was in 2005 and got sour for a while, but is now again a posibility. If I am succesfull in this, and the dates intersect, it will be relatively easy to attend.

I'd have to check with my wife, but she loves travelling and knowing places, so I think she'll agree.

Another thing, to be quite honest, is that I would like to be able to afford a new DSLR before that. I'd be quite embarassed to go with my punny Dimage Xg. (I could use my trusty Elan 7, but...)

I will share any relevant information as this develops. Keep your fingers crossed for me (Not only for the meet up, but the whole thing is a great job opportunity).


----------



## Funky

ooo ooo me me, ill be 18 by the the event time, i wanta come! is there like a hotel that everyones going to stay at or?

edit: oh wait ill be in school till june 9th.....damn


----------



## Iron Flatline

I'll be there, short of some unmitigated disaster. LaFoto, I'm in Berlin, let me know how I might be able to help. I can't commit to helping yet, but will try. As I get closer, it will be easier to let you know what I can help with.


----------



## LaFoto

Good to know. Thanks you so for the offer!


----------



## Iron Flatline

For instance, I would be driving from Berlin, and might be able to get some people from the airport - or car-pool with people from Berlin.


----------



## NoteGraphics

If there is ANY chance of being able to arrange a break from work myself + family will be there - we need a holiday and I can combine with a trip to Switzerland to visit some friends...
Special Award should be made to Corrina for all the work / time in trying to arrange this !


----------



## LaFoto

Hey Jerry, do make sure you can come, it would be such a pleasure, but keep in mind that we are about 10 hours drive from the Swiss border!
The area you shall all get to see is up north, between Hamburg and Bremen!

And no awards as yet, I promised to get so and so many things found out for you all until May, and now it is July and I haven't done a thing about it, other than find out that a guided boat trip through Hamburg Port would be cheapest if we booked the "Coffee and Cakes"-variety of catering, which would be 20 Euro for each. That is all so far.

And I am realising that my initially thought-out itinerary would most likely be way too full and that I must plan for less things so we all still have a) time for an occasional stop if someone gets thirsty  and b) still have time to take "the odd" photo, here and there, maybe? 

Therefore I may well have to plan for a lot more "free time to ourselves" than was my original idea - and I am planning accordingly. Yes.


----------



## NoteGraphics

Experience from the London meet would suggest that the "plan" should be wide-open and not too tightly arranged... people will wander and chat rather than hurry to the next "event" - but that's half the point of the meet isn't it!

Still, whatever you do some people will stick to it - some won't ! Some will like it -some won't... 

Personally I have a plan to make a custom camera kit bag that attaches to a pram so I don't have to carry all my new toys all day !!!! L series lenses weigh a ton !


----------



## DigitalDiva

I'll try to get there. Am especially interested in Hamburg (Beatles).


----------



## LaFoto

Cool. Check out the other Meet-Up Planning thread for details on accomodation!


----------



## Universcale

Wow this sounds awesome. Anything like this for the States?


----------



## LaFoto

At a later point in time, sure. Why not?
There was a meet-up in Canada last week ... and we've had one last year in April in DC (where I was), and several in the UK as well... so there is always something in the planning. This one has been in the planning since September of last year to give people enough time to save up and plan and put big red x's into their calendars for 2008, so nothing can come into the way of their coming to the Germany Meet-Up .

There's always some sort of Meet-Up in the planning somewhere, I think...


----------



## Hertz van Rental

LaFoto said:


> There's always some sort of Meet-Up in the planning somewhere, I think...



Kyzyl 2010 anyone?


----------



## LaFoto

Weelllllllllllllllllllllllll :scratch: ---------------- why not? :scratch: 
Who of our members lives close?


----------



## Chris of Arabia

Hertz van Rental said:


> Kyzyl 2010 anyone?


I just have to see those brickyards...


----------



## doenoe

hey Corinna, i dont know if you allready did this, but maybe you can go to maps.google.com and put the link to your village here. So everybody knows where the meet-up is


----------



## LaFoto

Yes. That is an idea!
Will all the stalkers come ring the bell at the front door then, what do you reckon?


----------



## doenoe

probably, so just make sure you have some coffee or so standing-by. They may be thirsty 
But you can put a village or city close to your place, gives a bit of an idea where to travel.


----------



## GoM

It depends on various things

-If I'm in England or not
-If I am, where I'm working (maybe on a movie set?)
-If I'm working, if I can get the time off
-If I can get the time off, if I can afford to

So....I put it as 'hmm interesting' because it'll probably be a game-time decision.


----------



## DigitalDiva

I'm still planning on it. Hamburg. Photo Forum Meet Up. Hamburg. Beatles. Hamburg. German beer. Sounds good to me!

Btw, what is the measuring stick for stalkers? How do you know who is genuinely interested in meeting up for photography or if they are just interested in hanging out with your fascinating self? Hmm.


----------



## LaFoto

I'll unstick this for the time being, my sig will always lead you here if need be, anyway.


----------

